# August 2010 Photo Challenge



## mosaix

The theme for August is :


*The Same, But Different

*​ _The theme should be expressed within a single photo, rather than two slightly different photo's of the same thing. 
_ 

The usual rules apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on, or around, the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
*- all Chrons members welcome to enter*
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

*

And just to clarify:

- the photograph _must _be one you have taken yourself (perferably  one you have taken for the challenge, but posting old photos is fine as  long as YOU took them)

*Best of luck!!*


----------



## Talysia

Interesting theme, Mosaix - I hope I've got the right idea!

My first entry:  all the same item, but virtually all different.


----------



## mosaix

I think the right idea is how each individual interprets the theme. It's unlikely there's going to be a 'wrong' idea.


----------



## Triffids

It's an interesting theme choice. Looking forward to seeing what people produce.


----------



## Culhwch

A very interesting theme! It's really got me thinking...

And I'd say, personally, that you've definitely hit the nail on the head with that shot, Taly! A good demonstrative start to the challenge!


----------



## Mouse

I've been waiting ages for the white fuchsia to open up. Finally did. I prefer the purpley coloured one though.


----------



## Moonbat

Ok, this is my first go at this, and I think my camera (from my phone) is rubbish. But....






It didn't work! 
Trust me it was brillant!


----------



## Vertigo

Here's my first:


----------



## StormFeather

When I first saw the theme for this month, my mind went blank.  

I've since been lucky enough to get some great inspiration, which is reliant on things going on in my locality.  But the entries so far have already blown me away.  

Great interpretations!  Can't wait to see more . . . .


----------



## mosaix

StormFeather said:


> When I first saw the theme for this month, my mind went blank.



I made a list of about 6 possibilities and chose the one that made my mind go blank as well.

That was the only thing I could think of that wouldn't give me a head start on anyone else. 

I'm still struggling a bit. I only wish I'd thought of Vertigo's idea before he did!


----------



## Vertigo

mosaix said:


> ... I only wish I'd thought of Vertigo's idea before he did!


 
I was totally panicking that someone would before I could get it done


----------



## Moonbat

Right, I'm having another go. I have just opened a picturebucket account, so this should (fingers crossed) work.


----------



## Moonbat

Sorry for the double post, but I am allowed 2 entries, am't I?
that last one was a bit big, so I've made one smaller. Not too small though.







I'm just pleased I've managed to enter this comp.


----------



## Vertigo

That second one really had me chuckling Moonbat, priceless!


----------



## Vertigo

OK Here's my second offering:

*Cold Steel!*


----------



## TheDustyZebra




----------



## The Procrastinator

*Hand and Nature*


----------



## Mouse

My second one:


----------



## Vertigo

Wow there are some really nice photos appearing - love the humming birds, how did you catch that!

And Mouse - you do like your flowers  nice one!


----------



## Mouse

I do love flowers!  I was deciding between this'n and a photo I took of a load of jams and cakes at the local country show... went for the flowers though.


----------



## The Judge

Lots of good entries but I especially love your flowers, Mouse -- particularly the fuchsias.  Procrastinator, those are very distinctive bowls and saucers/plates -- your own creations?  I love the glaze inside the nearer one.


----------



## The Procrastinator

Mouse stole my idea for my second shot! Rrrrrrrr.

Not my creations Judge but the creations of my colleagues, including the fantastic wooden shelf made from the highly idiosyncratic wood of the Rough Barked Apple, an artist's tree if ever there was one. Just as in nature, when you make things by hand, no matter how hard you try to get them the same they always turn out very slightly different.


----------



## Mouse

The Judge said:


> Lots of good entries but I especially love your flowers, Mouse -- particularly the fuchsias.



Thank you! 



The Procrastinator said:


> Mouse stole my idea for my second shot! Rrrrrrrr.



Sorry! I should've gone for the jam photo.


----------



## The Procrastinator

Fortunately I have another idea, if I only have daylight enough to take it! (And remember to take it when there's daylight...)

Its still winter down here, but spring is coming...the wattle is on the burn and the smell of honey and hay fever is thickening...

So I won't kill you Mousie...this time.


----------



## Mouse

Eep! Phew!


----------



## The Judge

Yes, I noticed the wood, Procrastinator, and thought how very lovely it looked.  I've never heard of that tree before, so I shall have a good google to see what I can find.


----------



## The Ace

Strangely, I was looking at something else when I had a brainwave.

Manual focus 35mm SLRs.

Both take 35mm film, have fixed pentaprisms and mount a 50mm standard lens.  Beyond that the difference between the all manual/mechanical  M42 screw Praktica and the  Bayonet mount Fujica multi-mode are quite striking, especially on the top plates.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Vertigo said:


> Wow there are some really nice photos appearing - love the humming birds, how did you catch that!
> 
> And Mouse - you do like your flowers  nice one!


 
Thanks! It just takes a lot of standing very still and letting birds buzz by. I was trying for a picture of a ruby-throated guy with another type, for contrast, but the only pictures I could get of him were alone. I might try again this weekend for the second shot, if I don't think of something else by then. We have LOTS of hummingbirds, as we live next to the nesting tree in the neighborhood--we have to fill the feeder 3x a day in July and August!


----------



## Talysia

Wow - there are some really good pics here, as usual!

I had lots of ideas for my second entry, but this one turned out the best:


----------



## Vertigo

I like that one Talysia and it's a pleasing, uncluttered composition.


----------



## CyBeR

How come this isn't sticky, but the July one is still up? Had a bit of a confusion as I accessed the first topic that sprang to my view. 

And my entry for the month:


----------



## Culhwch

SOrry, that was my fault. I could have sworn I did it. Stuck and unstuck, now...


----------



## Rosemary

Candle to Flame


----------



## mosaix

First entry for this month.


----------



## Vertigo

Wow those colours are great Mosaix, especially with the blue fish having it's tail almost exactly matching the yellow one - how long did you have to wait for them to pose for you?


----------



## mosaix

And second entry:


----------



## mosaix

Vertigo said:


> Wow those colours are great Mosaix, especially with the blue fish having it's tail almost exactly matching the yellow one - how long did you have to wait for them to pose for you?



Hi Vertigo, that was a 35 minute wait in Brighton Sea-Life yesterday. You wouldn't believe how many perfect shots I took that included the back of some kid's head!


----------



## Vertigo

He He 

Now I really like your second offering - subtle and very clever! Did you plan that or grab an opportunity?


----------



## mosaix

Vertigo said:


> He He
> 
> Now I really like your second offering - subtle and very clever! Did you plan that or grab an opportunity?



I started off with some mirrors at home hoping to get two views of the same thing, but I couldn't get it to work. Then I realised that I already had a shot of a building that was also a mirror with another building reflected, I'd done a series of them in Tokyo. The building in the reflection is the one I was staying in.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Wow, and I was just thinking of my fish for this last night--but they don't look like that! 

Now I just have to hope that nobody comes up with my other idea before I remember to take it.


----------



## AE35Unit

Hmmm need to get thinking...


----------



## StormFeather

lost my camera at the weekend   Hope it turns up before the end of the competition as I had managed to grab a couple of shots that seemed to work.

This theme has certainly made me look at things differently!


----------



## TheDustyZebra

StormFeather said:


> lost my camera at the weekend  Hope it turns up before the end of the competition as I had managed to grab a couple of shots that seemed to work.
> 
> This theme has certainly made me look at things differently!


 
Oh nooo, hope you find it!

I know what you mean about looking at things--at first I couldn't think of anything, and after a while everything seemed to qualify! Oh look, five horses lined up at the fence...there's a field of sunflowers...hmm, clouds...and so on.


----------



## The Procrastinator

Here's my second shot. I wasn't going to use this one because of Mouse's flower shots, but in the end I decided it was different enough from hers, conceptually - plus I really like it and despite having many ideas, haven't managed to capture them to my satisfaction, mostly because its been raining raining raining! (Not that I'm unhappy about it - we haven't had a year like this since about '98 )

I love moments like this. I did not have to "engineer" this shot.  I was photographing flowers in the garden under the pepper tree (those pics were almost identical to Mouse's, being much the same idea) when I noticed this rather extraordinary juxtaposition. It had been rainy, windy, and then the sun came out. I was just lucky enough to be there with a camera.

*Mr Happy*


----------



## Mouse

Love it.


----------



## AE35Unit

OK I'll  play before its too late:
2 of my cameras-both Canon, both SLRs but technically quite differenty-one digital, the other film:


----------



## AE35Unit

And heres my second entry. Both types of grass (Ornamental Grass and bamboo fence) but very different!


----------



## The Procrastinator

very cool photos Mr Antenna!


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks Sanders- a bot of a last minute dig out for me!


----------



## Culhwch

Well, it seems cameras are to be something of a theme...


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh nice camera Cul! Not sure where it sits with  the Same but Different theme  tho...


----------



## Culhwch

Well, I was thinking outside the box a little bit. I wanted to get a reflection shot for something different, cutting in the new with the old in post (everyone else seemed to do the side-by-side shot, so didn't just want to repeat that theme). That never came together, though. So the more I thought about it, the more this said 'the same but different' to me. It's the exact same thing that so many of us use on a day to day basis (I believe you might have used one to snap your pics in the competition, yeah?) but it couldn't be more different. Same but different.

I guess I'll see how successful I was when the voting comes around. Which, as a reminder, will be in about twenty-four hours time, people! Get your last minute entries in!


----------



## AE35Unit

Culhwch said:


> Well, I was thinking outside the box a little bit. I wanted to get a reflection shot for something different, cutting in the new with the old in post (everyone else seemed to do the side-by-side shot, so didn't just want to repeat that theme). That never came together, though. So the more I thought about it, the more this said 'the same but different' to me. It's the exact same thing that so many of us use on a day to day basis (I believe you might have used one to snap your pics in the competition, yeah?) but it couldn't be more different. Same but different.
> 
> I guess I'll see how successful I was when the voting comes around. Which, as a reminder, will be in about twenty-four hours time, people! Get your last minute entries in!



Ah I see! Well for the 2 cameras shot I used my third camera- a Panasonic Lumix FZ7, and for the grasses shot I used the Canon 10D dslr.


----------



## Culhwch

Each one the same but different to Kodak's trusty Box Brownie!

I think it was Ansel Adams that said there are two people in every photograph - the photographer and the viewer. I'm hoping the latter is thinking about the former when viewing my subject...


----------



## Vertigo

ah very subtle Cul, and quoting the great Ansel. His books the Camera, The Negative and The Print, were my bible, I still miss working in the darkroom and still haven't brought myself to dismantle it. I used the zone system religiously when taking photos and also used it in the darkroom.


----------



## AE35Unit

Yea I loved my time in the darkroom I had while on my photography course, during which time I studied the work of Ansel Adams as well as my favourite, Edward Weston.


----------



## Vertigo

For me at least Adams just edges Weston out but of course they were contemporaries who worked together and respected each others work. I think I prefer Adams' work because he tended to go for the full range of max black to max white (my own preference) whereas Weston tended to go for the mid tones. But it is a pretty close run thing.


----------



## AE35Unit

Vertigo said:


> For me at least Adams just edges Weston out but of course they were contemporaries who worked together and respected each others work. I think I prefer Adams' work because he tended to go for the full range of max black to max white (my own preference) whereas Weston tended to go for the mid tones. But it is a pretty close run thing.


Well for me Adams was more the pictorialist, chocolate box type of photographer, whereas Weston was more the artist-more expressive-and obsessive! He would spend days on one subject, till he got it to look exactly how he wanted it. But both of them are photographich soldiers-they went out and paved the way with their huge, heavy cameras-especially Adams who would carry his 10x8 (10x8!!) plate camera on a hike, up and down mountains. Can you imagine the quality of a 10 inch negative!! Or today, a 10 inch sensor (they do in fact exist!)


----------



## Vertigo

I am a great one for landscapes which probably also explains my preference, as Adams focused more on them than Weston did. Incidentally if you want to see some brilliant contempory mountain photography you should check out Gordon Stainforth, I much prefer his work to the better known Colin Prior. I have two of his books *The Cuillin* and *Eyes to the Hills* both contain simply superb (colour) mountain photography. Mostly taken on a Hassleblad but also some on a 4" x 5" plate camera. He sometimes pitched a tent and waited several days to get a single shot!


----------



## Erin99

Hope I'm not too late.......... Off out in a sec, so I'm rushing....


I've gone for the idea of "The same old mineral/rock/geode, but taken in a different way".






(Silicone Carbide taken with a macro lens.)








(Art geode taken with a red filter and a macro lens.)


----------



## Mouse

Super pretty, Leisha! Shiny.


----------



## StormFeather

Hurrah! Found my camera . . . well, to be more precise, my son found it in a Peppa Pig purse, where I now recall I put it to keep it, and the spare memory card, together.

No time to take the particular photo I wanted, so here are my offerings:





Arrgh - Flickr has changed things and nothing I try is uploading the images I want. 

Can anyone suggest another/better site?

Have now tried with Snapfish, and no more luck. Guess I'm sitting this month out


----------



## Culhwch

You've got another twenty or so minutes, StormFeather. If you've still got your photos on Flickr, go to the image, go to Actions > View All Sizes, pick the size that you want, right click on that image once it has loaded, and either click 'Copy Image Address' or go into the Properties and copy the image address from there. Then paste that into the image box here! Simple! Trust me, it works - it's how I do it.


----------



## Culhwch

Okay, a little more than twenty minutes. Got sidetracked. But entries are now closed.

*The rules for the voting are as follows:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may only cast your vote once

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Tuesday, August 31st (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for September! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

TO VOTE, FOLLOW THE LINK:

August Photography Challenge - THE SAME BUT DIFFERENT - Poll | Polldaddy.com (poll 3680974)*​


----------



## TheDustyZebra

For some reason I find it so much easier to decide on votes in the photo challenge than I do in the 75-word story challenge!

Lots of great photos this month, but to me it was a runaway for Vertigo's ice/water shot. Fabulous picture!

I did especially like Moonbat's signs, too.


----------



## The Procrastinator

Tough decision, some very good shots, but in the end I voted for Vertigo - that water/ice shot was just beautiful. However is it just me or is AE35Unit missing from the poll?? I almost wanted to vote for him because of his cameras, they looked so cute and "eye-like", Dave...and while I was making t'final decision, I noticed I couldn't find him on the list...am I blind? (very possible)

Other standouts for me were Culhwch's Brownie, Leisha's red mineral wonderland, CyBer's lovely mirror shot, and Mouse's fuschias.


----------



## Talysia

A tough decision for me, too - there were some really good entries again this month.  I loved all of the different camera shots, Moonbat's mixed up signs, and TDZ's hummingbirds were lovely, as was TP's flower and Vertigo's water/ice shot.  Still, my one vote for the month went to Mouse for the beautiful fuchias.


----------



## Culhwch

The Procrastinator said:


> However is it just me or is AE35Unit missing from the poll?? I almost wanted to vote for him because of his cameras, they looked so cute and "eye-like", Dave...and while I was making t'final decision, I noticed I couldn't find him on the list...am I blind? (very possible)



My bad. Poll now amended!


----------



## AE35Unit

I went for Vertigo's Melting Ice pic- a great but simple interpretation of the theme!


----------



## Vertigo

I loved the entries this month - some really creative interpretations!

I love photography and thought I would pop in my own comments and some crtiques/suggestions on the entries. Obviously just my own thoughts and meant to be constructive . I had produced them anyway to help my decision so thought I would post them. If anyone thinks this is inappropriate (after all this is a challenge not a critique thread) I will avoid doing so next time.

*Talysia* - great idea with the keys - I never would have thought of that one. And even better idea with the pennies and a great shot too - I loved the simple composition.
*Mouse* loved the Fuchias - I might have upped the contrast and saturation a little - the second shot was perfect for that but shame you couldn't have squeezed out a little more depth of field. I don't know what camera you used but if it was one with a close up setting (usually a picture of a flower) and with a landscape setting - you would bizarrely enough probably have done better using the landscape one for this shot. The cameras usually go for low depth of field on close up and high depth of field for landscape.
*Moonbat* - loved the quirky themes of your entries
*TheDustyZebra* - I'm just blown away by you catching the Hummingbirds; I have tried before and failed with just a blurred mess (no patience I guess). I'm guessing that is a special Hummingbird feeder
*Procrastinator* - I loved the tones of the bowls, I felt I could almost touch them and wanted to - I would have loved to have been able to see a little more of the lovely wood grain though. Your smiling flower was perfect - focus, saturated colours... magic.
*TheAce* - great idea with the cameras - and you were first in with it too!
*Cyber* - so dark, so moody... lovely, I always seem to struggle to get those kind of shots right - need to practice them more!
*Rosemary* - lovely simple idea - I might have tried using just the light of the candle alone but that might not have been enough then to capture the flame without it blurring... hmm.
*Mosaix* - I just loved the saturated blue and yellow fish with no other significant colours cluttering it and the match to the theme was perfect, I might have tried to photoshop out the fish coming in from the top left. Really liked your skyscrapers too, again great match to the theme. I might have rotated the image a little, you have converging verticals naturally but the left one is vertical making the image look like it is leaning to the left.
*AE35Unit* - Nice shot of the cameras particularly with the diagonal composition. I really liked the sceond shot of the grasses (is bamboo a grass? - dosen't really matter though ). I liked the contrast in textures; so different.
*Cul* - loved the Brownie (my mom used to have one when I was a kid), must admit I was tempted by an old bellows camera I have of my dad's from the same era.
*Leisha* - two lovely shots with gorgeous colours and another entry that I wanted to reach into and touch.

My short list was
Talysia's pennies
Mouse's second flower shot
Procrastinator's Mr Happy
Mosaix's fish

All pretty much tied for me and so, with the second shots, Mosaix snuck into first place with his skyscrapers.


----------



## AE35Unit

Vertigo said:


> *AE35Unit* - Nice shot of the cameras particularly with the diagonal composition. I really liked the sceond shot of the grasses (is bamboo a grass? - dosen't really matter though ). I liked the contrast in textures; so different.
> .


It is indeed a type of grass, which is why I included it in the theme.


----------



## Vertigo

Ah well there you go, I figured you probably knew! - and me being something (though not much of a thing) of a gardener with both grasses and bamboo in my garden I really should have known . However either way it still matched the theme fine for me on a couple of levels.

Two types of grass - even if they weren't, they are both plants with the same kind of structure.
Also, dead plant sheltering a live plant growing - which I kind of liked better .


----------



## AE35Unit

Vertigo said:


> Two types of grass - even if they weren't, they are both plants with the same kind of structure.
> Also, dead plant sheltering a live plant growing - which I kind of liked better .


That was kind of my thinking when I originally uploaded the pic to devant art-nature fighting back.


----------



## crystal haven

I’ve really enjoyed the photos. Thanks for sharing.  

They are all good, but in the end I chose three for my shortlist. I am not a photographer, but I really liked these. 

  Vertigo - Ice and water
  TheDustyZebra - hummingbird
  Mosaix - skyscrapers

  And Vertigo’s Ice and water has my vote. A wonderful photo.


----------



## Vertigo

Thank you kindly for that votes 

I thought I would make a suggestion similar to the one I made in the writing challenge. How about a separate thread for the challenge winners, or possibly a photo album; a new 'virtual' chrons member could be created that 'owned' the album. Again possibly first, second and third places could be added. Maybe the photographer could say a few words about the image as well (if they choose).


----------



## Mouse

Talysia said:


> Still, my one vote for the month went to Mouse for the beautiful fuchias.



Yay! Thank you!



Vertigo said:


> *Mouse* loved the Fuchias - I might have upped the contrast and saturation a little - the second shot was perfect for that but shame you couldn't have squeezed out a little more depth of field. I don't know what camera you used but if it was one with a close up setting (usually a picture of a flower) and with a landscape setting - you would bizarrely enough probably have done better using the landscape one for this shot. The cameras usually go for low depth of field on close up and high depth of field for landscape.



Unfortunately my decent camera was the one that got nicked, so I'm back to using my Samsung, which has _the _crappiest macro mode ever. I did take some photos with my film SLR camera, but not used the film up yet, so photos aren't developed! 

Anyway, I didn't know that about the landscape setting. Cheers!

I voted for Leisha. I was going to vote for Talysia for ages, but Leisha's pics are too pretty!


----------



## Vertigo

Ah I remember reading about that shortly after I joined, did you never get insurance for it?


----------



## Mouse

I had a look on the home insurance but personal items out of the house weren't covered. I thought I had insurance on the camera but can't find any info.


----------



## mosaix

Okay, without a seconds thought Vertigo gets my vote this month.

It perfectly fits _my_ interpretation of the theme: water in four different states in a single photo' - ice, droplet, splash and pool. And the photo' confirmed something that I'd heard; that a droplet is globular and not 'tear' shaped.

Slightly disappointed with his the second submission but the first more than made up for it. 

Well done, Vertigo. Looks like a well deserved run-away victory. 

I hope the theme gave everyone plenty to think about and a new way of looking at old things.


----------



## BookStop

Lovely pictures all.

My fav 3  

Taly's keys
Cyber's nude
Mosaix' buildings


----------



## steve12553

Opposites in gender, temperment, and color. Same Breed.


----------



## chrispenycate

Well, I agonised between Procrastinator's bowls and Leisha's minerals, but ultimately went with the Geode.

Yes, another month I didn't have anything to submit (despite having waited half an hour for a very small pony and a Shire plough horse in the same field to get close enough together that I could take them both in one shot; photoshopping them together would have been cheating). It wasn't even that I didn't have my camera – its memory is now full of family, brand new grandnephew, growing up grand niece, just about grown up niece – but inspiration never struck. I don't think I'm much of a photographer.


----------



## The Procrastinator

Lol Chris, I know how you feel, I have a very small dog and her best friend is a large dog, they're a perfect example of outside different inside the same, but due to the weather, lack of daylight and other difficulties (for instance the trials of photographing dogs with antics and fast heels) I haven't managed to get a good shot of them together. Separately, no problem, dammit. Cute picture of your dogs btw Steve  - Llasa Apsos or something of that kidney?


----------



## Vertigo

On reflection and after reading some comments about critiques in the writer's challenge, I would like to apologise for posting critiques in my voting post. I now feel it was inappropriate; people post here for the challenge not to be critiqued. 

However maybe we should consider a photography critique thread, either here or in the art section. I think it could be very interesting, particularly in these days of digital photography. Just as with writing critiques one of the great things about digital photographs is there is often an opportunity to go back and implement the comments made in something like photoshop and represent a modified version. It can also be educational when on occasion you disagree with a suggestion but still make the effort to implement it and then see whether the wider audience prefered your original or the modified one.

Another consideration is that there are no doubt some here who take a beautiful photograph but might not have the knowlege or the tools to do post production (photoshopping and the like) on it. Maybe those who do have the knowledge/tools could help out.

Just a thought and again, my apologies for inappropriate and uninvited critiques .


----------



## mosaix

Good idea, Vertigo.

Also, perhaps it would be a good idea to separate the photo' submissions and the photo' comments into two threads, in the same way as the writing challenge? Having the photos 'next to each other' makes then easier to compare, so to speak.


----------



## Vertigo

Yes I'd go for that - as you say I think it would make viewing the photos easier.


----------



## Erin99

The idea behind my Photo of the Day thread was to have a place photographers could post up work and ask for advice - if they wanted it, or if others felt they had something useful to say. But if someone wants to start another thread, perhaps with the title reflecting the critique element, then go ahead.

And, Vertigo, it's okay. Everyone makes mistakes (me more than most)! 

Thanks for the votes and mentions, too. I can't believe I got *any*, because I'd shot the pictures last-minute, since I've been so busy writing (which is going well! I'm on the final 3rd of the final chapter before the epilogue!!!).


----------



## Vertigo

Yes I've viewed that thread and looking more closely at your first post on it I see that that is exactly what was intended. Maybe people are a little shy of critiquing others photos, but mostly people have just posted praise (which is always nice ). What I would like is to post a photo and have someone take it a part, in a nice constructive sort of way, like my old teacher used to do. And equally I would do the same for others. Maybe as you suggest another thread with the word critique in the title might fit the bill.


----------



## Vertigo

mosaix said:


> Slightly disappointed with his the second submission but the first more than made up for it.


 
By the way Mosaix I meant to respond to this comment 'cos I must admit I was too but I simply dried up a little and knew I was going to have no time later in the month. My original idea was to photograph a gnarly old man or woman's hand (had to be really old and gnarly) with a tiny babies hand laid on top of it, but I didn't have any models and no time to go find any .


----------



## Erin99

Well I've never got a critique on any of my pieces in that thread because I never asked for it. But if I'd wanted any, I'd have asked and received.  You could always post up some photos and ask for critique on them there. If someone asked and I was around and had suggestions, I'd help. 

TBO sometimes I wished people _would_ ask for advice in there. There's plenty people here who know a thing or two about photographing and Photoshopping!


Anyway, I still haven't made up my mind about my winner for this month, so I'll have to get thinking!


Edit: That would have been a great picture, Vertigo! I once wanted to do the same thing for the challenge "Something Dear" - photograph my sister's hand, or her husband's, and get their baby son's hand resting on/in it...


----------



## Vertigo

Well maybe I'll have to do that... if I can just find the time to do some more photography. I really dropped out of doing any a couple of years back and the nice thing about this challenge is that it's getting my enthusiasm going again .


----------



## StormFeather

Glad I didn't miss the chance to vote!

I had one picture in mind over the weekend, but going back through this thread to have another look, I had to really think hard. I ended up with the following short list:

Vertigo - the Ice/Water shot - brilliant!
Mosaix - both the Fish and the Buildings - especially the buildings
TP - the Smiley Flower - loved it
AE - Grasses - really appealed to me
Mouse - both Flower shots - cheering and beautiful
Leisha - Sparkly!

In the end though, it had to be Vertigo's shot - absolutely brilliant, and the one that I've been thinking of all weekend.

Regarding the other conversations in this thread - I'm all for a seperate thread to discuss the competition, as I think it really would make it easier to view the entries without having to scroll through lots of text and comments.

Re getting photographic critiques - I've never had any guidance on photography, have an average olympus digital camera of the ilk that most people have, and have no real idea on composition, or even how to use the different settings that I do have access to on the camera menu. So any advice for me is welcome


----------



## The Procrastinator

Thanks for all the mentions everyone, and btw Vertigo, I know what you mean about uninvited critiquing but I for one didn't mind. Second opinions, especially educated ones, are always good - although perfection cannot always be achieved, its always good to know what to aim for!  However I can't participate in more than one photo-bearing thread due to very slow internet. It would make sense to split the photos and the comments though, for the Challenge.


----------



## Culhwch

mosaix said:


> Also, perhaps it would be a good idea to separate the photo' submissions and the photo' comments into two threads, in the same way as the writing challenge? Having the photos 'next to each other' makes then easier to compare, so to speak.


 
I was actually going to implement that for next month, so stay tuned.

I like the idea of a seperate critique thread, as well. I think I may have suggested it at one time or another, many moons ago. But I'd certainly be happy to participate in that on a regular basis. God knows I have enough photos...

Incidentally, my vote is going to Vertigo's ice and water shot. Hands down the best interpretation of the the theme, as well as the most aesthetically executed.


----------



## Culhwch

And the winner of this month's challenge, and in a landslide, is:

*VERTIGO!!*

Congratulations, it was a deserving winner! I look forward to your theme for September!


----------



## Mouse

Congrats, Vertigo!


----------



## Vertigo

Sorry I've been so slow to respond to this - been one of those days - I actually managed to grab a sandwich for lunch at 16:30 !!

Thanks Mouse and Cul, and to everyone who voted for me, it is a great honour .

Cul how do I start a new theme, do I PM it to you so you can start the thread?

Also, if anyone is interested in how I made the image I will post details here. There was no special kit involved other than an external flash, it could have been done with any camera and using the built in flash, though there was a little photoshopping, though again not an awful lot.


----------



## mosaix

Well deserved, Vertigo.

Just copy and paste from this months and change the theme, dates etc. Cul will make it a sticky (if he remembers ).


----------



## Vertigo

Thanks Mosaix - I'll do that right now!


----------



## Culhwch

mosaix said:


> Just copy and paste from this months and change the theme, dates etc. Cul will make it a sticky (if he remembers ).


 
Done and done! Remembered early this time!


----------

